# Kabal of the Poisoned Tongue visor colors



## eae (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi everyone.

My question lies really deep in the realm of obsessed nitpicking. I'm painting my DE Kabal of the Poisoned Tongue army and I'm stuck at their helmets' eye colors. In Codex there are Poisoned Tongue Kabalites pics on p.70, then some guys in a bluish armor below them (marked as "Kabalite Warriors") and some similar guys on p.69.

Visors of the Poisoned Tongue Kabalites are painted in gray/white/light-light blue. The guys below them have red visors. The guys on p.69 have them in yellow. The guy in "Dark Eldar: Painting Infantry" article from GW gets his eyes painted yellow, too, and in the "5. Dark Eldar Raider Crew" part of the "Dark Eldar: Painting Vehicles" article they are green!

I've tried a couple of approaches. Yellow looks good as it is, brightly standing out from the general black appearance of the miniature. I also managed to get some pretty nice glowing effect with the red eyes (which I don't know how to reproduce with shades of yellow). As for the white/gray/blue, it looks dull and I don't know how to paint it glowing.

Hence the question: when serious nitpicking rages free across the internet, are the visor colors the fixed part of a color scheme of the Kabal? What are these allowed colors for the Kabal of the Poisoned Tongue?

As funny as it is, I'm really concerned about this minor feature. Any help is welcome. Thanks in advance.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

As long as is doesn't say specifically in the Dex that each section of a Kabal has differing eye/visor colours then I really wouldn't worry about it, paint them whichever way you're happy with.


----------

